# severe: diastasis recti/divarication of the recti



## mummaofthree

All pregnant women have a little seperation of the rectus abdominus muscle, but it closes by itself soon after delivery. I have severe separation and it does not close at all. infact i looked pregnant before i was pregnant as i have no muscles holding in my organs... everything is just sort of falling out of the front !!

Regarding excersises: I was told to do them, but felt they seperated the muscles even more. I had the help of a really experienced post-natal physiotherapist, and didnt just do situps on my own. Basically the diagonal abdominal muscles have to be excersised not the rectus muscles. But in any case this can strengthen the muscles, not heal the diastasis recti, because the connective tissue (linea alba)between these muscles is gone... in my case it was never there... so they say. Only an operation, where they put in some mesh, can connect the muscles again. I went to 2 surgeons to ask their opinion about this surgery (which is not so simple and quite expensive especially with the nhs reluctant to foot the bill), and some of them told me not to have it until the symptoms are at their very worst, because if i had it 'too soon' it might not hold (or might tear as well). 

im high risk for this reason tho.... i know it will be very difficult during the next months. I will let you know how it goes 

I would def appreciate all opinions and experiences with pregnant women who have severe diastasis recti to begin with (whether they had/had not surgery, whether the surgery held or tore, or how they were able to carry the belly without the muscle support) At the end of my last pregnancy I looked like pregnant with triplets, it hurt like hell, and I could barely walk. I know this pregnancy will not be easier.

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## mordino

Hey! I have had severe diastasis recti too after my first baby and didn't know until I lost weight. I had a small bump and looked pregnant until my surgery where they put a mesh in it. I can't say if surgery was successful because I don't have a flat stomach - I was rather disappointed. At least I looked less pregnant....

Anyway....I got pregnant again for the 2nd time since surgery and it is going well so far. But I will see how it goes nearer the end. I have yet to wear a support belt but I am sure I would want it at some point. I wonder if I would need surgery again....

Regarding exercises, I agree that we have to be very careful because they can make things worse. I avoid sit ups for that reason. If I remember correctly, it is important to concentrate on the deep/core muscles - transverse abdominis as it helps to stabilise the spine and it acts as a girdle or corset by creating hoop tension around the midsection.

You are not alone here with this problem....I am sorry you went through a difficult time last pregnancy. I had my surgery on NHS, I am surprised they wouldn't offer you the same. Let us know how it goes with this pregnancy.


----------



## mummaofthree

heya.... thankyou for the reply, i kept seeing the thread had new views but no replys and felt pretty alone lol !!

i went to my doctor today and she said theyll book me in for the surgery at my 6 week check, but i have to persuade them that i wont be getting pregnant again..... did they not say that to you then ??? coz obviously your pregnant now...... x


----------



## mordino

Hey!

Well, my DD was two when I had my consultation with the doctor about my condition. I asked a lot of questions - like can I get pregnant again after surgery. The consultant was great. She said I could wait until I am done with TTC but it might cause problems if I leave my abdomen as it was. She said I can get pregnant again but wait 6 months after surgery to TTC. But she warned that there might be some complications if I needed a caesarean section. I guess it is because of the mesh thing.... But it should not stop us from getting pregnant again. I was so relieved. So I decided to go ahead with surgery.


----------



## kareena

hello,i have a divarication of the recti which is a constant battle,after having a very difficult birth with my second child in 2003 ,i didn't get diagnosed till 2004/5.its been 6yrs since i had my op an it hasn't worked,i still have the bulged an its so uncomfortable an hard to do any exercise.if i stand or walk for too long it sticks out an people are always asking if am pregnant.which is really depressing i havent wore i bikini or tight tops for 6yrs.an no matter how much exersice i do or dieting the belly fat will not go because of the mesh gauze.the doctors dont want to know,i even went to a consultant at a private hospital an he said he could do anything because it needs repairing again it hasnt been done properly....but the doctors dont want to know.am now left with a sagging belly an a lump as big as a football.an i was told i couldnt have children anymore.
i dont know what to do or where to turn to...i just want my body back.


----------



## Zadkiel

HI there, I'm sorry to hear you are having problems. I had a large baby 3 months ago by emergency c section and afterwards I was diagnosed with a diastasis of about 8/9 fingerwidths separation of the abdominal muscles. I was given a few gentle exercises to do - but what has really really helped me is the julie tupler method. 
Please google for her and see her website there is a page on diastasis recti and there is also a short video with her explaining and then demonstating the exercises. Basically you draw your belly button towards your spine and hold it there, count and breath in and out then contract the muscle. By doing this for a few weeks I had closed the gap somewhat. Fast forward to now and I Have closed the gap to 3 finger widths. I really really recommend you try this before you opt for surgery. At first I couldn't even feel my muscles working and it took a few weeks perseverance - but honestly it's so worth it.


----------



## mummaofthree

kareena - bless ya... i understand your frustration tho.... i was told i shouldnt have any children after the op. but i never imagined it wouldnt work :(

zadkiel - sounds like the excersizes they monitored me doing at the hospital... i did it for so long and each time it got worse ! :( now they say surgery is the only option. x


----------



## gerbera

hi. Im new to this group and have been searching the internet for answers on divarication of the recti. I am currently waiting to see a specialist regarding my tummy after 2 years of going backwards and forwards to my g.p. I too had a big first baby girl of 9lb 5oz and complicated delivery. I have just been refered due to my concerns of planning no. 2 pregnancy. I feel I need to get this checked out once and for all and cant quite believe I havent seen a specialist sooner. I feel very anxious at the moment and cant bare to think that I would be unable to have another baby. there doesnt seem to be alot of help out there as I presume this is rare. I would be grateful of any advice anyone could give me as I have never met anyone with this condition. many thanks xx


----------



## lizziedripping

I have this after my third twin pregnancy which yielded a 9Ib and 7Ib 3oz babies!! My tummy was put under the huge strain of 16Ibs of baby plus placentas etc. Now I have a slim frame but horrible bulge which is hard as a rock. It feels very peculiar, with tenderness around my belly button. 

I am due to see my surgeon next week, who told me after delivery of the twins that I would definitely need surgery to correct it. It has improved since the birth, but is still gaping in the middle section of my abdomen. I'll let you know how I get on x


----------



## mommaof4kiddo

I had a twin pregnancy 6 1/2 years ago with two singleton pregancy's two years apart. After the twins I could tell I had the diastasis recti separation. I went to a general sureon who said the mesh wasn't a good fix and I should wait until I was finished having children. I am now 8 weeks after having an abdominal plasty which includes sewing the muscles back together. Overall I am happy with the surgery. The surgeon said my gap was 7 times larger than it should be. We previously thought I had an umbilical hernia, but when the surgeon preformed my surgery that was not the case. I still have some stretch marks and some uneven areas, but I don't look 4-5 months pregnant anymore, yeah! At this stage in my recovery I am happy with the results.


----------



## valentino

I am so grateful i have just found this website and thread and people in a similar situation. We have 2 gorgeous children but my body did not cope well with the 2nd pregnancy. I have a divarication below my belly button, which has resulted in my stomach caving inwards over 3 fingers in width, and 2 hernias; one in my belly button and one just above it. My stomach is a total mess, looks hideous and often hurts me.:-(

I am so upset at the state of my body and hate looking at myself naked. I constantly feel embarrassed about the bump i carry which makes me look 3/4 months pregnant. My maternity physio told me after 8 months of exercise that i had to expect my body to be different after 2 children! 

Having got to the consultant stage of investigating my stomach and the hope of surgery with my local hospital we have now moved 200 miles away i have to start again persuading someone to take me seriously and hopefully authorising surgery. I am so happy to hear that other people have had surgery on the NHS. Even if my stomach is never flat again, there has to be something better than it is right now..........

I have always kept myself fit and healthy and find


----------



## countrymum

I was so pleased to stumble accross these postings and discover other mums out there with severe recti diastasis. I have a 15 cm seperation and even a fill in GP confused me as being 30weeks pregnant!! So depressing. As it turns out I am now pregnant again (12 weeks) and look ready to give birth. I plan to have the surgery done after this pregnancy as we are finished our family. I know these posts were some time ago, but if any of you are still connected, how are things now? Was surgery successful? And for those of you with the seperation and then having another pregnancy were there any complications as a result of the abdo seperation??


----------



## Shantebl504

Hi I'm curious now after reading your post. I actually found you by googling some info of strange pressure like pain by my rectis area.So I came to Diastais Rectis.I'm now like 7 weeks haven't seen a obgyn because I don't plain on keeping the baby for some reasons, however this is my 4th pregnancy with the last 3 being back to back like 11 months apart. Well with all pregnancy but my first which was when I was 14 I look way far along than I actually were. Ppl thought I was having twins but none of my kids were over 7.5pds right now I'm 7 weeks and look 4 months I've never been told but could your case be my case also.I exercise when I lose the weight I still have the kangaroo pouch. But now I'm concerned with this pressure like pain I have right on my left side right where pelvisitors meet thight. I tried the test but I'm confused cause all I feel is flesh or gut perse..Thanks in advance for your reply.
.


----------

